# Recipes Recipes Recipes



## Aasif cape vape

Hey all you mad mixologists, juice connoisseurs or whatever other crazy names you guys have 

After 3 weeks of owning an Avo 24 my juice consumption has skyrocketed  so I thought I should venture into the world of DIY I found a recipe for golden ticket & Funfetti cake on DIYORDIE but after browsing on Blckvapours website I got carried away and ordered abit more than I was supposed to . I just finished placing an order at Blckvapour for the following: 
1x Sweetener Concentrate (TFA) 
1x Marshmallow Concentrate (FA) 
1x Cheesecake concentrate (TFA) 
1x Marzipan Concentrate (FA) 
1x Almond Concentate (FA) 
1x Meringue Concentrate (FA) 
1x Vanilla Swirl Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
1x Cream Fresh / Fresh Cream Concentrate (FA) 
1x Whipped Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1x Vienna cream Concentrate (FA) 
1x Vanilla Bean Gelato Concentrate (TFA) 
1x Strawberry (Red Touch) Concentrate (FA) 
1x Milk Flavor Concentrate DX (TFA) 
1x Biscuit Concentrate (INW) 
1x Yellow Cake Concentrate (FW)
1x Joy (e motions) Concentrate (FA)
1x Cotton Candy / Ethyl Maltol (TFA) 
1x Waffle Concentrate (CAP)
1x Vanilla Cupcake v2 Concentrate (CAP)
1x Sweet Strawberry Concentrate (CAP) 
1x Sweet Lychee Concentrate (CAP) 
1x Sugar Cookie v2 Concentrate (CAP) 
1x Glazed Doughnut Concentrate (CAP) 
1x Double Chocolate v2 Concentrate (CAP) 

So I was wondering if any of you veteran mixologists could help me out with some recipes please. 
Thanks for reading and thanks in advance for the recipes 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp

e-liquid-recipes.com

Create a free account, fill your concentrates in your flavour stash, then you can search via your flavour stash.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

You could register (free) on www.e-liquid-recipes.com and enter all your concentrates in your flavour stash. Once done, just click on the "What can I make" button and you will get a list of possible recipes you can make. Click on the Ratings header to list them in order of most to least rated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aasif cape vape

@Feliks Karp @Andre thanks a million guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charel van Biljon

Andre said:


> You could register (free) on www.e-liquid-recipes.com and enter all your concentrates in your flavour stash. Once done, just click on the "What can I make" button and you will get a list of possible recipes you can make. Click on the Ratings header to list them in order of most to least rated.


Damm, that is usefull info, thank you so much, I did not know you can do that.
Going to go register right now.

Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JamesVaper

Aasif cape vape said:


> Hey all you mad mixologists, juice connoisseurs or whatever other crazy names you guys have
> 
> After 3 weeks of owning an Avo 24 my juice consumption has skyrocketed  so I thought I should venture into the world of DIY I found a recipe for golden ticket & Funfetti cake on DIYORDIE but after browsing on Blckvapours website I got carried away and ordered abit more than I was supposed to . I just finished placing an order at Blckvapour for the following:
> 1x Sweetener Concentrate (TFA)
> 1x Marshmallow Concentrate (FA)
> 1x Cheesecake concentrate (TFA)
> 1x Marzipan Concentrate (FA)
> 1x Almond Concentate (FA)
> 1x Meringue Concentrate (FA)
> 1x Vanilla Swirl Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
> 1x Cream Fresh / Fresh Cream Concentrate (FA)
> 1x Whipped Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
> 1x Vienna cream Concentrate (FA)
> 1x Vanilla Bean Gelato Concentrate (TFA)
> 1x Strawberry (Red Touch) Concentrate (FA)
> 1x Milk Flavor Concentrate DX (TFA)
> 1x Biscuit Concentrate (INW)
> 1x Yellow Cake Concentrate (FW)
> 1x Joy (e motions) Concentrate (FA)
> 1x Cotton Candy / Ethyl Maltol (TFA)
> 1x Waffle Concentrate (CAP)
> 1x Vanilla Cupcake v2 Concentrate (CAP)
> 1x Sweet Strawberry Concentrate (CAP)
> 1x Sweet Lychee Concentrate (CAP)
> 1x Sugar Cookie v2 Concentrate (CAP)
> 1x Glazed Doughnut Concentrate (CAP)
> 1x Double Chocolate v2 Concentrate (CAP)
> 
> So I was wondering if any of you veteran mixologists could help me out with some recipes please.
> Thanks for reading and thanks in advance for the recipes
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat. I bought the TFV8 Cloud Beast and its flippen thirsty. I also need help from you Mixologists out there.


----------



## Rude Rudi

JamesVaper said:


> I'm in the same boat. I bought the TFV8 Cloud Beast and its flippen thirsty. I also need help from you Mixologists out there.



Same here - TFV8 rather thirsty... We make our own juices at literally a fraction of the cost... I hardly buy any commercial juices as I can simply not justify the prices out there. Get into DYI and you'll never look back! Lots of resourced on the forum and shout if you need any help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

JamesVaper said:


> I'm in the same boat. I bought the TFV8 Cloud Beast and its flippen thirsty. I also need help from you Mixologists out there.


Plug these flavours into e-liquid-recipes.com and click the what can I make button. Thats my best answer I can give

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Heres a file I found online from ECF...havent tried any yet but they look decent (200 pages of DIY fun, crayons not included)

I find the e liquids recipes website good

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

incredible_hullk said:


> Heres a file I found online from ECF...havent tried any yet but they look decent (200 pages of DIY fun, crayons not included)
> 
> I find the e liquids recipes website good


Thanks for the attachment 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

